# SharePoint Via "My Network Places"



## Jbumpus (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello, I am trying find out if there is a way to create a document library within SharePoint Services 2.0 running on SBS 2003 by creating a new folder in the clients "My Network Places" Here is what is happening, all the clients at the corporate office have the company sharepoint site mapped on their computer as a network place so they can add and remove documents from libraries via windows explorer. Yesterday one of the users tried creating a new folder within the sharepoint site and added several documents to the library. When he accessed the site via the web his library and documents were not there. When I accessed the sharepoint site via my network places I was able to see the folder but could not see in via the web interface. I ended up renaming the folder creating the new library again via the web interface and then dragged and dropped the documents in the old folder into the newly created library folder via windows explorer. My question is, is there a way to create a new document library within a sharepoint site via windows explorer by creating a new folder or must the library be created via the website first then documents can be added via my network places once the library has been created. Thanks for the help.


----------

